# Savannah Archery Range?



## TrailBlazer999 (May 6, 2014)

Getting ready to head down to Savannah for a few days. Anybody know of a  good bow range or 3d course open on the week days around there?


----------



## watermedic (May 7, 2014)

Send Red1691 a message.

He can point you in the right direction!


----------



## olinprice (May 7, 2014)

Yep what watermedic said ogeechee bowman


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (May 7, 2014)

I'll do it. Thanks.


----------



## red1691 (May 9, 2014)

The Ogeechee Bowmen have a 14 target Field range and 7 target practice range in L. Scott Stell Community Park off Bush Rd. Club web site has more info. & a shoot calender www.ogeecheebowmen.com there is a map in the contact tab.
Wildcat Archery has a 20 yard indoor range in Pooler they have a web site  www.wildcatarchery.com 
We only set out 3-D targets the day of our 3-D shoots to help save on target expense! The field range is open when the gates are open 7:00 am till Dark most of the time, 7 days a week.


----------

